# neutral support bikes, ever used?



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Has anyone ever seen a rider cross the finish line of a race/stage using a yellow neutral support bike?
I've been following the pro peleton closely since 88, and I can't recall ever seeing a pro riding one of these bikes. Nor do I recall a magazine image either. I thumbed thru some older issues of Winning and Velonews, nothing. 
Why do they even have them? Seems like a waste.


----------



## TrailMix (Nov 16, 2005)

I was just saying the same thing to my wife this past weekend. She asked what the yellow car was for. I've been watching the Tour since Lemond started and I've never seen anyone on a neutral support bike. I guess they're just rolling advertising.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

TrailMix said:


> I was just saying the same thing to my wife this past weekend. She asked what the yellow car was for. I've been watching the Tour since Lemond started and I've never seen anyone on a neutral support bike. I guess they're just rolling advertising.


That is because the *pedals are toe cages*--i.e. incompatible with their clipless shoes. Also the fit would likely be poor as well.

If there is ANY way to get a bike off your team it is better to wait.


----------



## mleptuck (Jul 29, 2002)

I think typically they're only used in a real pinch, and then usually temporarily until the team car can get the rider back on one of his 'regular' rides.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Wasn't Cancellara getting on one after a flat? I think the team car showed up and he grabbed his replacement bike instead.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

mleptuck said:


> I think typically they're only used in a real pinch, and then usually temporarily until the team car can get the rider back on one of his 'regular' rides.


Yes, riders will only use one if their own team car is too far away and then only until the team car is back around and they can switch back. The star riders will take a team mates bike or wheel so we may not even see it on tv if a rider takes one.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

They replacement bikes are most likely there for Mavic publicity. Mavic and all the riders know they'll never be used, but Mavic gets a boost to the reputation just by having them.

I had Mavic neutral support come out for my charity ride two years ago with a yellow car and a bunch of wheels, bikes, etc. The Mavic guys were really nice, especially considering they were dealing with a lot of folks riding along at 14 mph who didn't know a derailleur from their elbow.

The Mavic bikes they brought were Scott frames painted yellow. A buddy of mine stripped the BB shell on his frame so he rode one. It didn't fit him very well, either.


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

I remember seeing Freddie Rodriguez finnish on one once. He didn't too to happy.


----------



## creeve8 (Dec 4, 2006)

jhamlin38 said:


> Has anyone ever seen a rider cross the finish line of a race/stage using a yellow neutral support bike?
> I've been following the pro peleton closely since 88, and I can't recall ever seeing a pro riding one of these bikes. Nor do I recall a magazine image either. I thumbed thru some older issues of Winning and Velonews, nothing.
> Why do they even have them? Seems like a waste.


I recall Sebastien Chavenal using one at Paris-Roubaix in 05. I think he had broken his seat post or something. I know there are other examples but that is the only specific one I can remember...


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

I have resurrected this thread. Marvel at how useful my post is. 










Associated article: https://www.bicycling.com/tour-de-france/tour-features/saying-no-sag-wagon



> So then the broom wagon pulled up and was like, “Do you want to just get in?” And I said, “Oh no, I don’t need YOU!” But there I am with blood spurting out my left elbow and no bike. Finally, the race organizers got me a bike, but it was this little yellow junior bike. It was way too small for me and even had old-fashioned toe-clip pedals. But that is the only way I could get down the mountain, so I had to ride it for like 15-20 kilometers until I finally got to a team car with my bike.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

*support hose AND support bike*



Sojourneyman said:


> I have resurrected this thread. Marvel at how useful my post is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


support hose AND support bike.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

The ways in which Jens is the best are endless.

Here are some great "neutral" support stories, neither involving Mavic:

Michael Rogers gets bike change from spectator:

http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/features/tdu02c40.shtml

Bobby Julich gets rear wheel change from spectator:
http://forum.slowtwitch.com/gforum....871;page=1;mh=-1;;sb=post_latest_reply;so=ASC

The Rogers story contains the interesting, and gratifying, news that the UCI forbids riders from _stealing_ bikes or wheels, but not from accepting them when offered.

And WTH, it doesn't involve neutral support, but did anyone else hear the story on EuroSport yesterday where a viewer emailed that he was out on his bike after a race one when Sean Kelly came along surrounded by fans, whereupon Kelly nicked the viewer's bike to make his getaway from the fans, and the viewer had to chase Kelly to the bus Kelly rode to. Kelly admitted it was true and allowed that he rode only fast enough to get away from the fans and not so fast that the viewer couldn't reach the bus in time to get his bike back. I loved that story.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I've seen quite a few wheel changes, including this week, but never the whole bike.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

Man love those stories 

Whenever I feel like I'm going slow because I didn't adjust something on my bike quite right I think about when Boonen won PR last year on some dodgy looking back wheel. Speeds me up a little bit.


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

harlond said:


> Here are some great "neutral" support stories, neither involving Mavic:
> 
> Michael Rogers gets bike change from spectator:
> 
> ...


Those are some great stories, thanks for posting the links.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Jens Voigt


----------

